# Update Last Night



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone sorted out what's new or been fixed yet?


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

brightonjohn said:


> Anyone sorted out what's new or been fixed yet?


According to spiderplant over at Cable Forum:



> It's bug fixes. The most important ones are to fix some random reboots, picture freezes, and loss of the PIN. I'll let you find the UI changes.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Well i still cant stop recording with stop button so they aint fixed that


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I still don't see that as a bug.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jethrouk said:


> Well i still cant stop recording with stop button so they aint fixed that


You can if the preview window is not active. I do agree though that the stop button should always work and the preview window should revert back to whatever's on the tuner that is "visible".


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Karnak said:


> I still don't see that as a bug.


Stop button doesn't stop video - I'd like your definition of a bug - actually that rhetorical



cwaring said:


> You can if the preview window is not active...


Maybe it's my machine - or maybe no one else uses stop button but you cant

A recording is playing away 'full screen' and i press STOP - Home screen pops up and recording keeps playing in preview window - only way i can stop recording is to press TV - this doesn't happen all the time but at least 50% of the time

like i say maybe it's just my machine that exhibits this peculiar behaviour


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

left arrow is my preference for stopping a recording and getting back to my shows


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

You may find the Pause key does what you want.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

sjp said:


> left arrow is my preference for stopping a recording and getting back to my shows


i'm sure i must've tried that but i will give it a whirl tonight because that would be fine for me


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I suspect that won't help either if you have the preview window open.


----------

